# Paphiopedilum villosum var. fusco-roseum ‘Hung Sheng’ CHM/AOS



## DrLeslieEe (Mar 5, 2022)

This villosum got a Certificate of Horticultural Merit (CHM). This is done to put a record in the AOS awards to serve as a basis of comparison for this variety of villosum. I had hope for an AM but such is life .


----------



## monocotman (Mar 6, 2022)

It’s still a very lovely plant!


----------



## GuRu (Mar 6, 2022)

Leslie, congrats to the award.....even if it's less than you expected.


----------



## Guldal (Mar 6, 2022)

monocotman said:


> It’s still a very lovely plant!


And a gorgeous flower...over here I would reckon it as worthy of a Bronze Medal.
How did they compute its points (and were there judges knowledgeable of Paphs on the judging commitee? )?

PS. I'm not so interested in the total score, more their evaluation of the individual parameters!


----------



## Ozpaph (Apr 4, 2022)

love the dorsal colour


----------

